# Beginner - Axle questions



## Johnny5 (Aug 11, 2015)

Did you mean like a go kart axle and if so here is a good example how to build your own. 

Cheers

http://www.buildyourowngokart.com/twoperson/RearWheelDriveAssembly.php


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

Tuda said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of building a kids EV and wonder if you guys have any good hints on how to build the rear axle? Do you have any goods links?


A lot of adult 3-wheel bicycles have detachable rear axles that you could use.


----------

